# XD in 9mm



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

Im a novice and I'm considering a bunch of 9mm's but I found a website w/pricing but they have a bunch of confusing model numbers. I know I would want the 16 Rd mag but whats the diff between an XDSC, XD, XD V10, XD TACT, and like PST and 3B or 4B or 5B and and.... I need to breathe into a paper bag . 

I just want a basic weapon for defense. HELP!!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

XDSC = Sub Compact ie little and easier to hide, less than 4 " barrel.
XD could be any of them
V10 has a ventilated barrel newbies shoukld pass on these.
XD Service 4" barrel
XD Tact probably what you want. 5" barrel

The Tactical is a full size pistol and has greater accuracy potential which is important to a newby. It is also a little heavier and therefore more stable.
The extra weight reduces felt recoil a bit.
The shorter XD's have much stronger recoil springs which makes operation a bit more difficult for smaller people.

I have owned both XD actical and Service models. They are good pistols.

Get some lessons then enjoy what you get :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

Hmmm...so it appears the 3B 4B 5B refers to the barrel length. So based on your suggestion for a new shooter like me, the TACT with the 5 inch barrel would be best. They list 5 TACT models this is what they look like:

XD TACT 9MM 5B 16RD FS

XD TACT 9MM 5B 10RD FS

XD TACT 9MM 5B 16RD OD/F

XD TACT 9MM 5B 10RD OD/F

XD TACT 9MM 5B 16RD NS BLK

I think the OD refers to the OD green finish whatever that is but I wonder what the /F means. I also believe the FS is for fixed sight and is NS for night sight? If so then what kind of sight does the two OD/F's have?

Also if the OD and the BLK refer to the finish what about the first two what kind of finish do they have? sheesh! Thanks for you help it is much appreciated.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I suggest you go to the source, Springfield Armory at http://www.springfield-armory.com

There you should find the answer to all questions specific to model numbers including pictures etc.

:smt1099


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

You can also try www.xdtalk.com.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

*Hey Propellerhead!*

Do you still like your XD 9? Any FTE since you bought the thing?

Wife really thinks she wants the 4" service model.

Thanks,

WM


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My sister and brother-in-law are both basically pistol novices. Both own and carry 4" XDs and are perfectly satisfied with them. 

For defense, I think there is a nickel's worth of difference between the 4" and 5" XDs, and the 4" is more common and sometimes less expensive.


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

Aha you found me on this Springfield thread Mike. I didnt want to offend you by adding this to the mix in my Glock v. HK thread but since your here.

My nephew shoots alot and has the G17 and the XD .45. He likes them both but so far has said the XD seems to be an improvement over Glocks stellar design. (He hasn't said why yet) You mentioned the availability and price on mags and accessories plus maybe slightly better service (for the Glocks) that's a consideration although I probably won't be a prolific shooter, maybe 6 or 8 times a year for practice so I probably won't be wearing out my gear real fast. My nephew also advised me to stock up on Hi capacity clips because he's worried about a ban again.

I don't know. I was thinking that based on my skill level and not being a ccw guy that the talk leaned towards the full size in whatever I end up with. I might want to keep it a bit smaller like the 4" if I'll be able to shoot it ok.


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

Everything Ive seen indicates that the 5" XD 9MM has a 16 round hi capacity mag but Buds Guns website says 15 +1 in the specs (although the overview says 10 or 16 rounds mags) and the section for magazines refers to it as a 15 round mag. Whats going on? and do they really have free shipping? Thanks


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, got an XD 9MM Tactical. It feels real good, I picked up a Glock which didn't feel as good. Going to shoot it tomorrow. Any advice on ammo for target practice and for carrying? Thanks


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

1) Clean the gun and lube it before you go shooting (you'll want to get out the factory grease).

2) Buy the ammo that's convienient for now, nothing fancy.

3) Have lots of fun shooting.

4) Repeat as often as you can.

:smt033

WM


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

What kind of Lube do you use? Thanks


----------



## Spike44 (Aug 13, 2007)

Reglarguy said:


> ......
> 
> My nephew shoots alot and has the G17 and the XD .45. He likes them both but so far has said the XD seems to be an improvement over Glocks stellar design....


I'm of the same opinion. I was shopping around last month and was dead-set on the Glock until I picked up and tried the Springfield. I'm hooked.

I've had my XD-.45 Service model for a little shy of a month and it's pure joy everytime I pick it up. I have an "in between" hand size, and it fits me perfectly.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Reglarguy said:


> What kind of Lube do you use? Thanks


Check your manual for what they recommend. You'll want to put some kind of lube on the rails to make sure the gun cylcles properly. Some folks put a light coat of gun grease, but I think most use gun oil on the rails. There are a lot of opinions about what works best.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Rob_TN posted this link on an earlier thread. You may want to check it out:



> This is a nice video about gun cleaning:


Here's a good thread started by Bob Wright:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2738

And finally, check out this thread:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=1349

WM


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> Check your manual for what they recommend.
> 
> WM


The book doesnt specify. It just says gun oil


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> Rob_TN posted this link on an earlier thread. You may want to check it out:
> 
> Here's a good thread started by Bob Wright:
> 
> ...


Man.. is that guy standing in a pot field?


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

That google link is what I was refering to.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Reglarguy said:


> That google link is what I was refering to.


Uhhhh .... uhhhh .... what?

:anim_lol:

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Reglarguy said:


> The book doesnt specify. It just says gun oil


Then use gun oil, rather than grease on the slides and elsewhere. Walmart sells Hoppe's or Outers or some such brand. The guys where you bought and where you shoot will be glad to go over the basics with you.

Most people who sell guns are glad to show you how to field strip and reassemble your gun.

Let us know how your first time at the range goes.

WM


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice out there. I just got back from the range and it was great. I wish I could figure how to post a pic. I brought home my target. It's probably terrible but being a new shooter I was thrilled just to go bang bang. I shot 100 rounds. I started to drift to the left after I moved the target to 40 feet from 25 but that was me I think because My eye protection was fogging up and I was a little shaky. The guy in the next lane was shooting a cannon that was shaking me out of my shoes.

The folks at the range were real cool to me and as I'm fiding out from this forum, that is pretty typical for gun loving people. The gun felt and fired good. The fellow at the range said something about not firing until the gun was "dry" if your using the weapon for defense. Is it harmful (to the gun) to empty the gun or is that because its quiker to drop the mag and insert a new one, then you don't have to rack it I guess? 

I did get the Hoppes and the Outers too (yep at Wal-mart)


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I am glad to hear it went bang for you. I recommend now that you arrange to take a 1 hour or so class in the use and maintenance of pistols. One or more of your local ranges (try Caswell's in Mesa) should be able to set you up for a class. This Forum can only help you so far then you need to get some formal training. IMHO

Enjoy

:smt1099


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

Funny you should mention them. Thats where I went. I am going take one of their classes when it comes around next time. As I said they were real good to me.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Reglarguy said:


> Funny you should mention them. Thats where I went. I am going take one of their classes when it comes around next time. As I said they were real good to me.


Don't forget, I am a desert rat also. I stay about 1 1/2 miles from Caswells when I drop off the mountain. :mrgreen:

Enjoy your new Toy and endeavor.

:smt1099


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## diesel350 (Aug 23, 2007)

i think the second to the last issue of guns and ammo had a section on glocks and xd"s maintance


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

I think I'll see if it is online thanks. 

I just gave my gun its first good cleaning since i put 200 rds thru it yesterday and i had a hard time getting out all those little grains in the slide and the frame. I'm not sure how rough you can get I dont want to mess up the innards and I also noticed my soft "bore brush" from an Outers kit was leaving fibers behind which I had to try and pick out.


----------

